# Paint job question



## Red Owl (May 9, 2008)

Dave, I understand the official Ritchey red paint color is known as "Dupont Red," is that correct? 

I need to paint a replacement steel Ritchey fork (currently unfinished/unpainted) and is there a less expensive spray can/spray primer option you know of that would work? In a few years I will probably repaint the whole frame/fork professionally, so I am looking for a short-term/inexpensive option if possible.

My red Ritchey cross frame has white panels so I was also considering painting the fork white -- but now leaning towards red again. Got my eye on the new red & white stems & bars which will someday replace the old black ones. Gonna be sweet!


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Unfortunately I don't know of a spray can equivalent. But if you bring your frame to a paint shop they can be pretty good at finding one for you, and some can even match your paint and bottle it up in a spray can. I think a white fork would look sweet too though. However you end up painting it make sure to post a finished product picture on this forum.


----------



## Haste77 (Jan 31, 2012)

stupid how you have to post 10 times before posting a pic. SO here I am.


----------

